# المواصفات القياسية الدولية للبيئة Iso14001



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 ديسمبر 2007)

أهم عناصر المواصفات القياسية الدولية للبيئة ISO14001
تضم المواصفة: 

1	- المجال: 
يمكن تطبيق هذا النظام على أى منظمة ترغب فى:
‌أ-	تطبيق والمحافظة على وتحسين نظام إدارة البيئة بها.
‌ب-	التأكد من مطابقة نظامها للسياسة البيئية التى وضعتها.
‌ج-	إظهار هذا التطابق للآخرين.
‌د-	التسجيل للحصول على شهادة المطابقة للمواصفة العالمية للبيئة من منظمة خارجية.


2	- التعريفات
2-1 التحسين المستمرContinual improvement 
ويقصد بها العمليات التى تساعد فى إدخال التحسينات فى أداء نظام إدارة البيئة بما يحقق السياسة البيئية للمنظمة. 
2-2 البيئة Environment 
هو كل ما يحيط بمكان عمل المنظمة بما فى ذلك الهواء، الماء، الأرض، الموارد الطبيعية، والنبات والحيوان والإنسان وما بينهم من علاقات.
2-3 العنصر البيئى Environmental Aspect
أى عنصر من أنشطة المنظمة، ومنتجاتها أو خدماتها التى يمكن أن تؤثر على البيئة.
2-4 الأثر البيئى Environmental Impact
أى تغير يظهر على البيئة يضر أو يغير البيئة جزئياً أو كلياً نتيجة للأنشطة أو المنتجات أو الخدمات التى تقدمها المنظمة (يمكن أن يكون الأثر سلبياً أو إيجابياً).
2-5 نظام إدارة البيئة EMS.
ذلك الجـزء من نظام الإدارة والذى يضم الهيكل التنظيمى – أنشطة التخطيط – المسئوليات- الممارسـات- الإجراءات - العمليات والموارد اللازمة لتطوير وتطبيق وتحقيق ومراجعة والمحافظة على السياسة البيئية.
2-6 مراجعة نظام إدارة البيئة EMS Audit.
هى عملية التحقيق المنظم والموثق بهدف الحصول على وتقييم الأدلة للتأكد من تطبيق نظام إدارة البيئة طبقاً للمخطط ورفع نتائج هذه المراجعات للإدارة.

3 متطلبات نظام إدارة البيئة EMS requirements.
3-1 متطلبات عامة General requirements.
يجب على المنظمة إنشاء والمحافظة على نظام إدارة للبيئة. يوضح البند 4 متطلبات هذا النظام.
3-2 السياسات البيئية Environmental policy. 
يجب على الإدارة العليا أن تحدد السياسة البيئية للمنظمة وتؤكد على:
‌أ- أن تكون مناسبة لطبيعة ومدى تأثير أنشطتها ومنتجاتها وخدماتها.
‌ب- الالتزام بالتحسين المستمر ومنع التلوث.
‌ج- الالتزام بتمشيها مع القواعد والقوانين والمتطلبات الأخرى التى تحددها المنظمة.
‌د- أن تكون ملائمة لتحديد الإطار ومراجعة الغايات والأهداف البيئية.
‌ه- أن تكون هذه السياسة موثقة، مطبقة ومحافظ عليها ومعلومة لجميع العاملين.
‌و- أن تكون متاحة لإطلاع الجمهور عليها.
3-3 التخطيط Planning 
3-3-1 العناصر البيئية Environmental aspects.
يجب على المنظمة أن تنشئ وتحافظ على إجراءات لتحديد العناصر البيئية لأنشطتها ومنتجاتها وخدماتها والتى يتوقع أن تكون ذات تأثير واضح أو التى يمكن أن يكون لها تأثير واقع على البيئة. ويجب على المنظمة التحديث المستمر لهذه المعلومات. 
3-3-2 المتطلبات القانونية والمتطلبات الأخرى Legal and other requirements.
يجب على المنظمة إنشاء والمحافظة على إجراءات لتحديد ومعرفة المتطلبات القانونية والمتطلبات الأخرى الواجبة على المنظمة. والتى يجب أن تلتزم المنظمة بتطبيقها على العناصر البيئية لأنشطتها ومنتجاتها وخدماتها.
3-3-3 الغايات والأهداف Objectives and Targets.
على المنظمة أن تنشئ وتحافظ على غايات وأهداف موثقة فى كل نشاط وعلى جميع المستويات فى المنظمة.
على المنظمة عند إنشاء ومراجعة غاياتها أن تضع فى الاعتبار المتطلبات القانونية وأى متطلبات أخرى، وكذلك عناصرها البيئية، خياراتها التكنولوجية، التمويل اللازم لها، المتطلبات الإجرائية للأعمال والخدمات. ووجـهات نظر الجهات ذات العلاقة. ويجب أن تتمشى والغايات والأهداف مع السياسة البيئية بما فى ذلك الالتزام بمنع التلوث.
3-3-4 برامج إدارة البيئة Environmental management Programs.
يجب على المنظمة إنشاء والمحافظة على برنامج أو برامج لتحقيق غاياتها وأهدافها وتشمل:
أ‌- تحديد مسئوليات لتحقيق الغايات والأهداف لكل نشاط ومستوى إدارى من المنظمة كلٌ فيما يخصه.
ب‌-	الوسائل والإطار الزمنى اللازم للتنفيذ 
وعندما يتعلق أحد المشروعات البيئية بتطوير أو تعديل بعض الأنشطة أو المنتجات أو الخدمات فيجـب تعديل البرنامج البيئى طبقاً للإدارة البيئية لذلك المشروع.
3-4 التطبيق والتشغيل Implementation and Operation.
3-4-1 الهيكل والمسئوليات Structure and responsibility 
يجب تحديد وتوثيق المسئوليات والسلطات لتحقيق إدارة بيئية فعالة وعلى المنظمة تخصيص الموارد الضروريـة لتطبيق والتحكم فى نظام إدارة البيئة وتشمل الموارد: الموارد البشرية والمهارات المتخصصة والتكنولوجيا والموارد المالية وعلى الإدارة العليا فى المنظمة أن تعين ممثلاً خاصاً للإدارة والذى يتولى بجانب مسئولياته الأخرى تحديد القواعد والمسئوليات والسلطات اللازمة للأتى:
‌أ-	التأكد من إنشاء متطلبات نظام إدارة البيئة وتطبيقها وتمشيها الدائم مع المواصفات العالمية 
‌ب-	إعداد تقارير الأداء لنظام إدارة البيئة ورفعها للإدارة العليا للمراجعة كأساس فى نظام إدارة البيئة.
3-4-2 التدريب، التوعية والتميز Training , Awareness and Competence. 
على المنظمـة تحديد الاحتياجات التدريبية والتى تضمن أن جميع الأفراد التى يكون لعملهم تأثير واضح على البيئة قد حصلوا على التدريب المناسب لها.
على المنظمة أن تنشئ وتحافظ على إجراءات تحقق لعامليها وأفرادها فى كل الأنشطة والمستويات الوعى بالأتى: 
‌أ-	أهمية التطابق مع السياسة البيئية والإجراءات ومتطلبات نظام إدارة البيئة.
‌ب-	الآثار البيئية الواضحة ( فعلية أو كامنة ) للأنشطة التى يمارسونها. والفوائد البيئية الناتجة عن تحسين أداء الأفراد.
‌ج-	المسئوليات التى يتطلبها تحقيق السياسة البيئية والإجراءات ومتطلبات نظام إدارة البيئة. بما فى ذلك الاستعداد لمواجهة الطوارئ.
‌د-	النتائج المترتبة عن عدم الالتزام بإجراءات التشغيل المحددة.
ويجب أن يكون الأفراد الذين يؤدون الأعمال التى لها أثار بيئية واضحة ذوى قدرات عالية من خلال التعليم والتدريب والخبرة المناسبة.
3-4-3	الاتصال Communication
فى إطار العناصر البيئية ونظام إدارة البيئة للمنظمة يجب إنشاء والمحافظة على إجراءات للأتى:
‌أ.	الاتصال الداخلى بين مختلف المستويات والوظائف بالمنظمة.
‌ب. تلقى، توثيق، والرد على إتصال الجهات الخارجية المهتمة بالبيئة.
يجـب على المنظمة أن تحدد وسائل وأساليب لتلقى الإتصالات الخارجية بها ذات العلاقة بعناصرها البيئية المؤثرة وأن تسجل هذه الإتصالات والإجراءات التى إتخذت بشأنها. 
3-4-4	توثيق نظام إدارة البيئةEnvironmental management system documentation.
يجب على المنظمة إنشاء والمحافظة المعلومات إما فى شكل كتابى أو إلكترونى بهدف:
أ‌. وصف العناصر الرئيسية لنظام الإدارة البيئية والعلاقة بين هذه العناصر.
ب‌. سهولة تتبع والوصول إلى الوثائق ذات العلاقة.
3-4-5	التحكم فى الوثائق Document control.
يجب على المنظمة أن تنشئ وتحافظ على إجراءات للتحكم فى جميع الوثائق المطلوبة بهذه المواصفة القياسية العالمية للتأكد من:
‌أ- سهولة تحديد مواقعها والحصول عليها.
‌ب- أن يتم مراجعتها دورياً. وعند الضرورة ويتم اعتمادها للتأكد من كفايتها بواسطة الشخص المسئول.
‌ج- أن توفر الوثائق السارية ( أخر الإصدارات ) فى الأماكن المطلوب توفرها فيها لتحقيق فعالية تطبيق نظام إدارة البيئة.
‌د- التخلص من الوثائق الملغاة من جميع أماكن إصدارها واستخدامها والتأكد من عدم استخدامها أو العمل بها.
‌ه- تحديد الوثائق الملغاة والمطلوب الاحتفاظ بها لأغراض قانونية أو أغراض أخرى.
‌و- أن تكـون الوثائق قانونية محددة التاريخ ( مع تواريخ المراجع ). محافظ عليها ومصانة بطريقة مناسبة لفترة محددة.
‌ز- أن يتم إنشاء والمحافظة على إجراءات ومسئوليات استخدام وتطوير الأنواع المختلفة من الوثائق
3-4-6	التحكم فى التشغيل Operational control.
يجب على المنظمة أن تحدد العمليات والأنشطة التى لها آثار بيئية هامة وبما يتفق مع السياسة والغايات والأهداف البيئية.
ويجـب على المنظمة أن تخطط هذه الأنشطة بما فى ذلك الصيانة بغرض التأكد من تنفيذها فى ظروف محددة عن طريق الأتى:
‌أ- إنشاء والمحافظة علـى إجراءات موثقة لتغطى العوامل التى يسبب غيابها إنحرافاً عن السياسة والغايات والأهداف البيئية.
‌ب- التمسك بمؤشرات تقييم الأداء ضمن الإجراءات.
‌ج- إنشاء والمحافظة على الإجراءات المتعلقة بتحديد العناصر البيئية المؤثرة من السلع أو الخدمات المستخدمة بالمنظمة وتوصيل الإجراءات والمتطلبات المناسبة للموردين والمقاولين.
3-4-7	الإستعداد للطوارئ ومواجهتها Emergency preparedness and response. 
يجب على المنظمة إنشاء والمحافظة على إجراءات لتحديد الجهود والاستعدادات لمواجهة المواقف الطارئة ومنع أو تقليل التأثيرات البيئية الناتجة عنها.
يجب على المنظمة مراجعة إستعداداتها لمواجهة الطوارئ عند الضرورة. وبصفة خاصة بعد وقوع حادثـة أو أى مواقف طارئة.
ويجب على المنظمة أن تختبر دورياً مثل هذه الإجراءات للتأكد من إستمرار فعاليتها. 
3-5	التحقيق والإجراءات التصحيحية Checking and corrective action.
3-5-1	المراقبة والقياس Monitoring and measurement.
يجب على المنظمة أن تنشئ وتحافظ على إجراءات موثقة للمراقبة والقياس بشكل منتظم.
للخواص الرئيسية الحاكمة من عملياتها وأنشطتها والتى لها تأثيرات واضحة على البيئة.
ويجب أن يشمل ذلك تسجـيل المعلومات لمتابعة الأداء، عمليات التحكم المناسبة. والمتابعة مع الغايات والأهداف البيئية للمنظمة.
يجب أن تكون معدات المراقبة معايرة ومصانة والاحتفاظ بسجلات تؤكد ذلك طبقاً لإجراءات المنظمة.
يجب على المنظمـة أن تنشأ وتحافظ على إجراءات موثقة للتقييم الدورى لمدى التطابق مع القوانين والقواعد البيئية ذات العلاقة.
3-5-2 عدم المطابقة والإجراءات التصحيحية والوقائية
Nonconformance and corrective and preventive action 
يجب على المنظمة إنشاء والمحافظة على إجراءات لتعريف المسئولية والسلطة للتعامل مع حالات عدم المطابقة ودراستـها وتحلـيلها واتخاذ الإجراءات لتقليل أى أثار ناتجة. واتخاذ الإجراءات التصحيحية والوقائية التى تم اتخاذها.
3-5-3 السجلات	Records
يجب على المنظمة أن تنشئ وتحافظ على إجراءات للتعرف على السجلات البيئية وصيانة والتخلص منها. 
ويجب أن تضم هذه السجلات: الأنشطة التدريبية ونتائج المراجعات الداخلية والمراجعات الأخرى.
ويجب أن تكون هذه السجلات سهلة القراءة ومعروفة ومرتبطة بالنشاط أو المنتج أو الخدمة.
ويجب حـفظ وصيانة السجلات البيئية بطريقة تمكن من استرجاعها ومحافظ عليها من التلف أو الفقد. ويجب تحديد وتدوين مدد الاحتفاظ بهذه السجلات.
ويجب المحافظة على السجلات بالطريقة الملائمة للمنظمة وبما يوضح المطابقة مع متطلبات هذه المواصفة الدولية.
3-5-4 المراجعة الداخلية لنظام إدارة البيئة Environmental management system Audit 
يجب على المنظمة أن تنشأ وتحافظ على برامج وإجراءات للمراجعة الداخلية الدورية لنظام إدارة البيئة وتنفيذها بهدف:
أ. تحديد مدى تحقيق نظام إدارة البيئة للأتى: 
التطابق مع الترتيبات المخططة لإدارة البيئة بما فى ذلك متطلبات المواصفات العالمية.
أن ينفذ بطريقة صحيحة ومحافظ عليها. 
ب. إمداد الإدارة بمعلومات عن نتائج المراجعات.
عند وضع برنامج المراجعة للمنظمة بما فى ذلك الخطة الزمنية، لابد ان تكون على أساس 
الأهمية البيئية لكل نشاط ونتائج المراجعات السابقة، ولكى تكون شاملة يجب أن تشمل إجراءات المراجعة المجال المحدد لها، تكرار المراجعة، طريقة تنفيذها والمسئوليات ومتطلبات التنفيذ وإعداد التقارير بنتائجها. 
3-6 مراجعة الإدارة Management Review
يجب على الإدارة العليا للمنظمة طبقاً للتوقيتات التى تحددها أن تراجع نظام إدارة البيئة. وتتأكد من استمرارية ملاءمته وكفاءته وفاعليته، ويجب أن توثق هذه المراجعات. ويجب على الإدارة أن تعلن احتمال الحاجـة للتغيير فى السياسة والأهداف وعناصر نظام إدارة البيئة الأخرى وفى ضوء نتائج المراجعات الداخلية لنظام إدارة البيئة، التغير فى البيئة المحيطة والالتزام بالتحسين المستمر.

منقول


----------



## sayed00 (30 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير 
بدايه موفقه انشاء الله 

سيد


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (3 يناير 2008)

رائع ممتاز جدا


----------



## sayed00 (3 يناير 2008)

*ترجمة المواصفه*

مرفق ترجمه للمواصفه 14001 بالاضافه الى النسخه الانجليزيه

بالتوفيق

سيد


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (3 يناير 2008)

هل توجد لديك المواصفة 17025 الخاصة باعنماد المختبرات


----------



## M.E (6 يناير 2008)

اشكر كلا من الاخ غسان و الاخ السيد

على اضافتهما المميزه.


----------



## sayed00 (8 يناير 2008)

صبرى ابوعجيلة قال:


> هل توجد لديك المواصفة 17025 الخاصة باعنماد المختبرات


 
اخى صبرى طلبك مرفق
(عربى و انجليزى) بالفائده انشاء الله


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (11 يناير 2008)

ملفات رائعة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (19 فبراير 2008)

مشكوين يا شباب


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (19 فبراير 2008)

مشكورين مشكورين جدا يا شباب


----------



## رااااكان (25 فبراير 2008)

مشكورين جدااا اخواني


----------



## أمجد (25 فبراير 2008)

جااااااااء بوقته جُزيت خيرا


----------



## mohamed i a (16 مارس 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## mohamed i a (16 مارس 2008)

تظهر الصفحة خالية عند التحميل


----------



## المتألق جدا (16 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم اخي


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (21 مارس 2008)

مشاركة متميزة حقا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 مارس 2008)

شكراً لكم أخوتي
نتمنى منكم دوام المشاركة
وأن تعينونا بكل جديد لديكم


----------



## نجد النامي (21 مايو 2008)

موضوع رائع يستحق النقل 
وتشكر عليه


----------



## تمبيزة (26 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (5 يونيو 2008)

*معلومات أساسية عن الشروط العامة للحصول على شهادة إلأيزو 14001*

ماهى الأيزو 14001؟ 
الأيزو 14001 هى سلسلة من المعايير الدولية تتعلق بنظم الإدارة البيئية. وكان قد تم اعتماد هذه المعايير من جانب المنظمة الدولية للمعايير فى أواخر عام 1996. وتشير الأيزو 14001 إلى معيار محدد وهو " مواصفات نظم الإدارة البيئية –مع إرشادات للاستخدام".
ما الذى تفعله الأيزو 14001؟
نظام الإدارة البيئية المصمم على أساس الأيزو 14001 يلتزم بالتقيد الكامل بالقواعد التنظيمية وأساليب منع التلوث والتحسين المستمر. والغرض من حصول الشركات على شهادة الأيزو 14001 الاختيارية هو أن تحتل الشركه مكانة متميزة باعتبارها رائد التحسين البيئى. ويعتبر الالتزام الإداري الواضح عنصرا أساسيا لنجاح تنفيذ نظم الإدارة البيئية والأداء المستمر.
كيف يجرى تنفيذ هذا فى الشركات ؟
 ويتعين أن تتضمن المستندات المقدمة دليلا موضوعيا على أن النظام يعمل بصورة جيدة لمدة ثلاثة أشهر على الأقل.
ويمكن استيفاء الشروط بعد إجراء مراجعة مستقلة للمستندات الخاصة بنظم الإدارة البيئية وتنفيذ عملى للعناصر الموضحة أدناه. وسيقوم فريق مراجعة خارجى بإجراء مقابلة مع عينة تمثيلية للشركة من الإدارة إلى المقاولين العاملين فى المواقع الذين لهم دور فى تحقيق الأهداف البيئية المتوخاة للمواقع.
شروط الحصول على شهادة الأيزو 14001 :
الالتزام الإدارى والسياسات: لابد أن يكون للشركة سياسة بيئية تتضمن التزاما بالتحسين المستمر ومنع التلوث والتقيد باللوائح التنظيمية.ولا بد أن تتضمن السياسة المذكورة إطارا لتحديد الأهداف وأن تكون موثقة ومتاح معرفتها للجميع.
التخطيط: لابد أن يتم تحديد كل جوانب الأنشطة التى يحتمل أن يكون لها تأثير على البيئة. ثم يتم وضع نظام لترتيبها من حيث الأهمية وتحديد أهداف التحسين. وبمجرد أن يتم تحديد الأهداف , يتم وضع برامج لتحقيق الأداء المنشود, وهذه البرامج لا بد أن تحدد بوضوح الموارد والأطر الزمنية والمسئولية. هذا التخطيط لابد أن يتضمن بوضوح معظم الشروط الحالية فيما يتعلق بالالتزام بالقواعد التنظيمية وسياسات الشركة.
التنفيذ والتشغيل: سيتم تعيين ممثل لنظم الإدارة البيئية للتحقق من أن النظام الموضوع يتم الالتزام به وأن الإدارة يتم إخطارها بمستويات الأداء. ولابد من وجود نظم اتصال داخلية وخارجية لنقل المعلومات الخاصة بنظم الإدارة البيئية. كما يتعين وجود نظم موثقة لتلك الأنشطة التى يمكن أن تؤثر على البيئة. ولابد أن يكون كل العاملين الذين يمكن أن يكون لعملهم تأثير على البيئة مدربين ويتمتعون بالكفاءة فى نظم الإدارة البيئية وعلى علم بمسئولياتهم الفردية. كما يجب أن تكون هناك نظم للتصرف فى أوقات الطوارئ لتحديد الحوادث وحالات الطوارئ المحتملة والتصرف فى مواجهتها وإجراء تحقيق بشأنها والعمل على منع تكرارها. وأخيرا, لابد من توفر كل المستندات ومراجعتها وتحديثها.
التحقق والاجراءات التصحيحية : لابد من إجراء تقييم دورى للموقف من الالتزام بالنظم الموضوعة. وعند اكتشاف مخالفة لنظم الإدارة البيئية , لابد أن يكون هناك نظام لتحديد الإجراءات التصحيحية والوقائية ووضعها موضع التنفيذ. ولابد من إدارة السجلات بطريقة تكفل تحديد واسترداد والاحتفاظ بالسجلات المدعمة للنظام. كما يتعين أن يكون هناك نظام للإدارة البيئية محدد تحديدا جيدا وبرنامج لمراقبة الالتزام به مع إبلاغ الإدارة بالنتائج.
المراجعة من جانب الإدارة : لضمان استمرار كفاية وكفاءة نظام الإدارة البيئية , يتعين أن تقوم الإدارة العليا بمراجعة دورية للنظام. وهذه العملية لابد من تحديدها تحديدا جيدا وتوثيقها. وعلى أساس هذه المراجعة , تتخذ القرارات بشأن أى تعديلات فى نظام الإدارة البيئية أو فى السياسة أو فى الأهداف.


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (14 أغسطس 2008)

هل تستطيع شركات الاسمدة الفوسفاتية ان تحصل علي هذه الشهادة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (14 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور على الموضوع المعبر
والخطوات الواضحة


----------



## مؤيد حمزة (25 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## adelzein (29 أغسطس 2008)

ملفات رائعة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ماهر عيون (31 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ايمن عمارة (5 سبتمبر 2008)

Any One Can Hepl Me To Complete System To Iso14001 For Drilling Oil Well Company


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (7 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام وانت بخير
وشاكرين على هذا الموضوع


----------



## احمد رجب مبروك (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*iso 14001*

باذن اللة اكون عونا لك علي الحصول علي iso 14001


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخ أحمد على المشاركة


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (21 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لكل من تفضل بالرد 

وان شاء الله لى عودة لاستكمال الموضوع


----------



## mohamed lashin (21 أبريل 2009)

وآدى الترجمة العربية للمواصفة 14001


----------



## sayed00 (21 أبريل 2009)

مشكور مهندس مصطفى على البداية الموفقة و المهندسين احمد رجب و محمد لاشين على الاضافات

اقترح على المهندس غسان فتح زاوية للـ 14001 لتكون مع توئمتها 18001 فى المواضيع المثبتة و ليكون مصطفى صاحب الموضوع


----------



## mohamed lashin (22 أبريل 2009)

موافق----------------------------


----------



## محمودالحسيني (22 أبريل 2009)

وفقكم الله لكل خير للدنيا والأخرة


----------



## ازروان (28 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (15 يونيو 2009)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnk you very much


----------



## وسام الجمال (30 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (30 أغسطس 2009)

Thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnks friends


----------



## المسلمى (31 أغسطس 2009)

الف الف شكرا على هذة المعلومات


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (6 سبتمبر 2009)

إلى الأستاذة المشرفين على الأقسام الميكانيكية 
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،
إنني سبق أن شاركت بموضوع عن اللحام ، وموضوع آخر عن السلامة والصحة المهنية.
ولي الرغبة في المشاركة في عدة موضوعات أخرى ، علما بأن هذه الموضوعات تتخللها أشكال ورسومات هندسية .
والسؤال : كيف أرسل المواضيع التي تحتوي على بعض الأشكال والرسوم الهندسية .
أرجو الرد على رسالة على بريدي الآتي :-
*************
 مع تحياتي لجميع العاملين بملتقى المهندسين العرب،
د. أحمد زكي حلمي​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 سبتمبر 2009)

دكتورنا الغالي:
آسف على حذف الايميل فهو يتم بشكل آلي من السيرفر
أهلاً وسهلاً بك
أفضل طريقة برأيي لوضع ملف يحتوي على رسومات وصور توضيحية هو بكتابة هذا الملف ومعه صوره على الوورد مباشرة أو تحويل إلى ملف pdf ومن ثم:
- ضغط أيقونة موضوع جديد
- وضع ملخص بسيط عن الموضوع في خانة المشاركة
- وضع الملف الأساسي على شكل ملف مرفق عن طريق الضغط على أيقونة ملفات مرفقة وارفاقه

ونتمنى الاستفادة من علمك وخبرتك الواسعتين
مع تحياتي
م. غسان خليل علوة


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (29 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات المفيدة.


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس / غسان خليل علوة
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
موضوع عناصر المواصفات القياسية الدولية للبيئ  من المواضيع الهامة التي استفدت منها ، ولا يسعني إلا أن أتقدم لك المزيد من شكري وتقديري واحترامي.
ورببنا يوفقك ، وتمنياتي لكم بالتقدم والتوفيق دائما.
مع تحياتي،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## احمد حافظ احمد (17 ديسمبر 2009)

ماهي المتطلبات البيئية لنظام ادارة السلامة والصحة المهنيةiso 18001 ,واذا امكن نموذج من هذاالاعتماد


----------



## ايمن محمد ايزو (18 ديسمبر 2009)

ممتاز جدااااا


----------



## engine1 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يجزيكم خير


----------



## جاسم محمد الدليمي (9 يناير 2010)

مممممممممممششششششششششششششككككككككككككوووووووووووووورررررررررررر اخي


----------



## جاسم محمد الدليمي (9 يناير 2010)

ششششششششكرا


----------



## مصراوى وأفتخر (11 يناير 2010)

الايزو يغطى ذلك مشكور


----------



## rhtal (4 يونيو 2011)

شششكرا جزيلا


----------



## mujahid21eng (10 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر للمهندسين غسان وسيد ولكل الاخوة


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (2 أبريل 2014)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

